# "Frequent Picture Posters"



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everybudgie 
knows our 
Talk Budgies members 
LOVE 
hoto: 
photos.

Lots and lots of photos.

However...​
Some of us seem to post multiple threads, weekly, multiple times a week or even DAILY :wow: with pictures of our budgies.

All "Frequent Picture Posters" are hereby requested to begin ONE thread and simply update that specific thread whenever you have new photos to add.

In the title or description of your thread, include the words: Ongoing Thread.

For videos, you may start a thread in the Budgie Videos section of the forum and update it whenever you have new videos to share. 
Again, please be sure to put Ongoing Thread in the title.

These words will be the "alert" to other members to check back to that particular thread periodically to see your updates! 

By the way, for those of you who don't know, you can "subscribe" to threads (yours or other members).

If you want to subscribe to a thread, look at the "Thread Tools" at the top of the thread. Click for the drop down menu, choose subscribe to this thread and then determine whether or not you want notifications whenever the thread is updated.

Those who have multiple threads running at this time will soon be seeing them merged into one. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Ooh, I didn't know about subscribing to threads thing. Great to know. 

Thank you, FaeryBee.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb. I didn't know about subscribing to threads thank you for sending me this link the information is very helpful again Thank you....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to know something if we post new photo's of either on our budgies or just random photo's we take and add them in the old thread say in the budgie pictures or chit chat etc, People won't know that we have posted new photos cause after a while they don't come back and view the new photo's added unless we say to come back...Say if we have a new topic on say Indi doing something unreal and we post it in the old thread no one will know cause everyone has been and looked at the Original Photo's in the thread only some come back not most people come back... But i will try to post in the one thread when i make one....I am not complaining just wanted to say i am Trying to understand.....


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Good information! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This is a great way to organize the forum pictures. I can't tell you how many times I have seen a picture weeks after it was originally posted because I missed it at first. Pictures are one of the highlights of my visit's here..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



I want to know something if we post new photo's of either on our budgies or just random photo's we take and add them in the old thread say in the budgie pictures or chit chat etc, People won't know that we have posted new photos cause after a while they don't come back and view the new photo's added unless we say to come back...Say if we have a new topic on say Indi doing something unreal and we post it in the old thread no one will know cause everyone has been and looked at the Original Photo's in the thread only some come back not most people come back... But i will try to post in the one thread when i make one....I am not complaining just wanted to say i am Trying to understand.....

Click to expand...

Lyn,

People will know when threads are updated in a couple of different ways.

If the thread has (Ongoing Thread) in the title, then all members know it will be updated periodically. 
Every member has the option of subscribing to the thread if they wish to do so.

Additionally, most people click "New Posts" at the top of the forum page when they log in. 
When a member views the forum in this way, any thread with a post they haven't yet viewed is going to will show up in that listing.

Having a member's pictures all in one thread makes them much easier for others to view. 
The poster has a quick and easy way to review what has already been uploaded in the past and can tell if they are posting too many that are similar in appearance. *


----------

